# 150 watt HPS Lights



## broberts (Oct 4, 2007)

I finally broke down and ordered some HPS lights (4 - 150 WATT). I have been reading about different setups for wiring them for the last week. I have read where a couple of people just wired them directly to an extension cord and then to the generator (I have an eu2000). I am worried about the safety in just wiring the 2 lights directly to the extension cord and then plugging that cord into the generator. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Brian

I guess I should add that the lights I ordered are the 9x9 from e-conolight with capacitors.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I cut the end off an extention cord and wired them up inside the light sealing up the yoke with 4200. No problems at all. You'll need to build brackets for them also cause the yoke is not strong enough to support the light in any kind of chop.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's a pic for ya.

Flattie Killa


----------



## broberts (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome looking mount flounderslayer. So you just hook one light per extension cord? What kind of power strip do you use to plug into the generator?

Don't know if anyone is interested, but there was a 15 percent off code when I ordered from econolight. I believe it was snow15. I will double check if anyone is interested.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I run 4 150s and I have them wired 2 to a cord mainly so I can unplug the the 2 side light and just have the 2 front ones on when running if I want to. I start all 4 all the time without any issues


----------



## broberts (Oct 4, 2007)

How do you splice the 2 lights to the extension cord, solder, water proof shrink wrap?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I run two to a cord also. Spliced with heat shrink connectors. I also made a little mold to put the splice in and incapcilate it in epoxy. I did it that way for durability. The cords get stepped on and get wet a lot.


----------



## broberts (Oct 4, 2007)

Flounderslayer, Flounder9.75 thanks for the responses. They have been a great help. 



Flounderslayer, if you don't mind my asking, what does the mold look like that you made, what materials did you use to make it? Also what epoxy did you use? I had thought about soldering the wires together, and then maybe putting some sort of sealant on it, does this sound like a decent plan?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I soldered everything together on mine inside of junction boxes. Coated with dielectric grease and sealed them up. Been running them about 4 years and haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I use a pc of rubber hose to cover my connections after soldering and heat shrinking and liquid ele. tape. ( remember to put the hose on first ) 

I basically made a double headed extension cord with the heads at different lengths so they reach right too the lights. I put short male pig tails on my light so I can remove or repair them without having to pull both lights( I have quick release mounts)


----------



## broberts (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. Do you do anything to the lights to tighten down anything inside the housing, aside from a bead of silicone around the light bulb and around the glass?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just ck the few screws that are in there


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Should not have to silicone the bulb. Allways take a spare in case something happens and if it is siliconed in, might be hard to replace in a jam. 5 years and no issues with mine. I have had to replace a bulb or two on the beach.


----------



## broberts (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. I appreciate all of the advice. Looking forward to the upgrade for the upcoming year. Should be a blast.


If you have any other advice or recommendations, I appreciate it.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

If you silicone the bulb just put one little spot just to keep the bulb from backing out. I've had mine back out before. You'll love the light !!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

flounderslayerman said:


> If you silicone the bulb just put one little spot just to keep the bulb from backing out. I've had mine back out before. You'll love the light !!!


Good advice, I've had mine vibrate out and ruin a bulb base. Just a little dab will do.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

broberts said:


> Thanks for the responses. Do you do anything to the lights to tighten down anything inside the housing, aside from a bead of silicone around the light bulb and around the glass?


No need to silicone around the glass


----------



## broberts (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. The lights came in and everything looks really straightforward. One thing I was wondering, was about painting the reflectors on the lights white, Does it really make that big of a difference?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

broberts said:


> Thanks for all the advice. The lights came in and everything looks really straightforward. One thing I was wondering, was about painting the reflectors on the lights white, Does it really make that big of a difference?


I was sceptical to but some of the other guys painted theirs and gave some good feedback. I was having a slight shadowing issue at one corner of my lights and painting the reflector fixed it. So yes in my opinion it does help spread the light more evenly.


----------



## C Low (Apr 16, 2011)

Broberts- I see you are from ocean springs. I am from Biloxi. I use to flounder from an old blue 14 jon boat with 25 yamaha with 4 halos. I would gig around deer island, Biloxi beach sometimes, and in the bay and cat island at times. I'm wondering if I've seen u out there before or if your just getting started. I havnt had my boat in a few years. But I am I. The process of rigging one up as we speak. I'm sure we will cross paths sometime if we gig the same areas. I'll have a 16 alweld with 30 tohatsu 4 stroke tiller. Hopefully it's a good year to gig some flounder. - Chris


----------



## C Low (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for the 15% code. You just saved me $55 on 3-400 watt hps lights. I owe you one


----------



## broberts (Oct 4, 2007)

Chris,
It has been 10+ years since I have gigged out of a boat. My son is getting a little older (10), so that will make it a lot easier now. Can't wait for the weather to get right as last year was terrible for me gigging, so I am hoping this year will be an improvement As far as the code, I am glad I was able to help someone else save a few dollars (especially in this economy). This hobby is expensive enough as it is.

Brian


----------

